# Unable to give reputation



## Xue Sheng (Dec 10, 2007)

Chinese martial arts/Genereal/Fun to watch... but not taijiquan

Why can't I give reputaton for this post?

I just tried and I got a popup that said I couldn't.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 10, 2007)

Investigating


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 10, 2007)

Should be fixed.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Bob, it worked this time


----------



## masherdong (Dec 12, 2007)

So, how do you give reputation??  I have never been able to do it.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 12, 2007)

Click on the scales on the upper right corner of the message window


----------



## masherdong (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok, cool.  Thanks.  It used to not work.


----------

